# WTD: iPhone 6S 64Gb unlocked



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Am I allowed to post a WTD for a non watch item? If not then apologies.

I'm looking for an iPhone 6S 64Gb unlocked in either silver or gold. Let me know what you have and how little you want for it


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Still on the prowl for 1 maybe 2 of these, that'll teach me to have more than 1 kid


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Still looking, unlocked in gold or silver?


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

PMsent


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorted now, thanks to all who replied


----------

